# Fairmont on the palm



## Nzguy (Jul 1, 2011)

I am new to Dubai and thinking of getting an apartment at Fairmont on the palm. Does anyone have any info on quality etc or anything else? Also it currently does not have beach access but apparently will in future. Should I trust that this will happen?

Alternative could be villa on the palm. Any views on which is better - palm villa or apartment?

Thanks


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure about price difference, but you can check out Tiara or Oceana on the Palm. Private beach access is there for both.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We looked at Fairmont, Tiara and Oceana on the palm when we were checking out the palm - over 6-7 months ago. Fairmont was certainly one of the better buildings on the palm but Oceana was better and Tiara was the best!!

They told us the same story about Fairmont eventually getting beach access. If nothing has materialized for 6-7 months - I'd be a little hesitant in believing anything will happen anytime soon. 

Just my opinion - but there is forum professional real estate agent here and I'm sure he'll have a more professional opinion.

GL.


----------



## Nzguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I liked Tiara but found the apartments there and Oceana to be too small. I liked Fairmont because bigger. But beach worries me. Think I may go villa


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Beach isn't the only thing to worry about with the Fairmont. I have read on another forum that Fairmont has a fair share of problems. Poor maintenance, someone's apartment was flooded once (I think it was when we had a spurt of rain), and other inconveniences.

Did you try Marina Residence? No beach, but nice pools. My apartment faces a pool and I can tell you that I've not seen more than 6 people at a time. The buildings are not fully occupied - if 50% that would be alot!!!

Keep in mind that the bills for DEWA and the cooling system on the Palm for a villa can be very, very high, especially during 6/7 months of the year.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

I have been living at the Fairmont apartment for the last 9 months, and have been pretty happy overall. Fortunately, I have not had any major problems with the apartment.

Having also seen some apartments at Oceana and Marina Residence, I would say that the quality of the materials and finishing is probably better at the Fairmont. However, I would be very surprised if our beach is opened within the next 4 months.

Let me know if you need any specific information.


----------



## Nzguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks very much for the responses - very helpful. I did look at Marina and thought it was quite good but I like the idea of beach access. 

I also heard re the problems at Fairmont and the hotel construction is a bit off putting as well - otherwise I still think it looks nice.

I guess trying to decide is a nice problem to have ;-)


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

If you have a healthy budget, there is a complex call "Sunset Development", situated behind Sunset Mall, which is owned by Dubai Investment Properties. Townhouses (attached villas) are right on the beach. 

3 bed goes for $400,000. http://www.bhomes.com/UAE/residential/lease/Dubai/Jumeirah/Sunset/297518.xhtml


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fairmont on the Palm*

Hi Kiwi

we had a good look before settling on a big 3 Bed plus maid on Shoreline left side.

We pay 150 in 4 cheques but the best thing was we have a huge deck by Dubai standards and big rooms. Also top floor so no one above and have the BBQ etc thing going.

Just found others too small because you will get a lot of visitors and we have two beds one side and Master and ensuite other so quite private.

Worth a thought I couldnt stand a small deck. Finishing leaves a bit to be desired but two good parks and a stroll across to beaches bars etc.

Good luck


----------



## *fairies21* (Feb 23, 2010)

Which agent do you use - your place sounds exactly what we are looking for?


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

We went through Nick at Echo Expats, he is not an agent but found this for us and the agent who handled it.

Also have used Simon at P.K. Rent who has a great network on the Palm. 

There are a couple of Agents offices opposite worth visiting as they all get different listings and you have to check as many as you can.

Good luck


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

THe Fairmont Residences is one of the best developments on the Palm, in fact the whole of Dubia IMO. The beach will be ready as soon as they no longer need the access for the hotel construction. In the meantime you do get a really nice pool/garden area, with a seperate more adult pool. As the devfelopment is an IFA one they do charge for the use of the gym, which is something to bear in mind.

I would imagine that Tiara/Oceana is going to be too small if you are also considering a villa. Feel free to send me a message and I will be glad to help. Nick at EchoExpat is also a good call, I have worked with him in the past.

I also love the shorelines. I think these offer fantastic value for money, wghat with the size of the apartments and the facilities that they have.

Just my 2 pence worth...............


----------



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to Dubai and have viewed some properties there.
Because seaview is important, I would choose either JBR or something on the palm.
Viewing Oceana, I think, the appartment is too small to live there except for holidays.


So I will prefer a villa on a frond of the palm.
If you pay for an appartment in oceana 3,0 Mio and for a detached villa wit a own pool ( OK, small ) and a own garden 7,0 - 8,0 Mio, so you get much more value for your money buying a villa.

Or ist this a wrong thinking ?


----------

